# Seabourn Cruises Orders Two Ships



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

Seabourn cruise line announced today that it will build two new ultra luxury ships ,,for delivery in spring 2009 and 2010.a letter of intent for the project has been signed with shipbuilder T.Mariotti S.p.A. of Genoa.the ships will cost 250million$ each.
each of the two ships [32,000-g.r.t.]will accommodate all guests in 225 luxury suites
the ships will also be "green ships" empoying advanced wastewater treatment technoglogy


----------

